# eu gosto muito de você



## osopanda

hola!
me gustaría saber el sentido de la frase "eu gosto muito de você". Ya se lo que significa, pero quiero saber si es una frase para decirse entre amigos o es algo mas intima.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## saladadefruta

Hola Osopanda!
Yo creo que el significado es como "te tengo mucho aprecio", es algo más cariñoso que caerle bien a alguien.
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Bienvenido  al foro Osopanda
Sencillamente, _me gustas mucho_. Yo creo que es bastante más insinuante que _te tengo mucho aprecio_. Digamos que es una expresión de cariño, o una declaración de intenciones. Si a mí alguien de mi mismo sexo me dice, _eu gosto muito de você, _empezaría a preocuparme.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Deimos13

Yo creo que tiene los dos significados, mas depende de a quien uno se lo dice.


----------



## osopanda

Gracias a los 3, a ver si se anima algun nativo a dar su opinion 
pero vamos, creo que es lo que me imaginaba, gracias!.


----------



## amistad2008

Deimos13 said:


> Yo creo que tiene los dos significados, mas depende de a quien uno se lo dice.


 
Concuerdo con Deimos13, tiene los dos significados.

Namorados: _Gosto muito de você, acho que nosso relacionamento tem futuro._ 
Amigos: _Você é muito querido por todos nós, gostamos muito de você._

Trabalho: _Ana é a minha secretária há 10 anos, gosto muito dela._


Espero haber aclarado.


----------



## nicojees

hola amigos! no entiendo muy bien que queire decir: te gosto muito.. espero aclaren mis dudas.. 
gracias.


----------



## vf2000

nicojees said:


> hola amigos! no entiendo muy bien que queire decir: te gosto muito.. espero aclaren mis dudas..
> gracias.



Bom, quer dizer que a frase está mal dita/escrita. O verbo gostar pede a estrutura "gostar de" e não admite a forma do verbo "amar", por exemplo (te amo).

Acho que a pessoa queria dizer "te amo" e mudou de ideia no meio do caminho. 
AXÉ


----------



## GOODVIEW

vf2000 said:


> Acho que a pessoa queria dizer "te amo" e mudou de ideia no meio do caminho.
> AXÉ



Essa foi ótima!


----------



## Nonstar

Realmente, grande tirada, vf.
Apenas gostaria de dizer que pode até estar mal escrita mas já ouvi esta forma bastantes vezes. _Te gosto muito_ existe.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Nonstar said:


> Realmente, grande tirada, vf.
> Apenas gostaria de dizer que pode até estar mal escrita mas já ouvi esta forma bastantes vezes. _Te gosto muito_ existe.



Non, 
Pra você ver como as pessoas são claudicantes...


----------



## nicojees

rsrs acho que nao esta mal escrita por foi uma brasileira q me disse isso.. e ouvi bastantes vezes issa palavra de outras pessoas tambèm..  acho q vou continuar com a duvida rs.. obrigado ;D


----------



## Vanda

nicojees said:


> rsrs Acho que não está mal escrita por foi uma brasileira que me disse isso.. e ouvi bastantes vezes essa palavra de outras pessoas tambèm..  acho que vou continuar com a dúvida rs.. obrigado ;D



Não, não vai!  Conforme você disse  já é de uso disseminado esta forma: _te gosto muito!_ (certa ou não). Pensando bem, no amor não existe gramática, certo? 

Ah, já que estamos aqui, não se esqueça de dar uma lida aqui.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Interessa-me a questão gramatical. Nesta frase, em Portugal, usar-se-ia "de si" em vez de "de você? Desde já, muitíssimo obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Muito obrigado said:


> Interessa-me a questão gramatical. Nesta frase, em Portugal, usar-se-ia "de si" em vez de "de você? Desde já, muitíssimo obrigado!


 
Sim, ou _'de ti'_ se tratar a pessoa por 'tu'.


----------



## Istriano

_Gosto muito/imenso de ti/si_


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

vf2000 said:


> Bom, quer dizer que a frase está mal dita/escrita. O verbo gostar pede a estrutura "gostar de" e não admite a forma do verbo "amar", por exemplo (te amo).
> 
> Acho que a pessoa queria dizer "te amo" e mudou de ideia no meio do caminho.
> AXÉ




hehehhehehee (infinito)


Errado ou não o povo fala assim mesmo... por incrível que pareça...



osopanda said:


> hola!
> me gustaría saber el sentido de la frase "eu gosto muito de você". Ya se lo que significa, pero quiero saber si es una frase para decirse entre amigos o es algo mas intima.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!



No te preocupes, por estos lados el verbo gustar no tiene necesariamente un sentido mas intimo... 
Puedes decirsela a tus amigos, pero obviamente todo depende del tono... 

Si te acercas a uno... le miras a los ojos y se lo dices... uff... ahi si hay algo mas intimo... ves?


----------

